

Plants Can Hear Themselves Being Eaten - bane
http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/plants-can-hear-themselves-being-eaten

======
lifeisstillgood
Ok, my first thought on seeing the title was "L Ron Hubbard -a-like research
on celery in salad bars"

It's actually not a bad experiment (although the recorded sounds do not appear
to directly stimulate the plant - but they do get a stronger response to
eating after playing sounds to the plant)

But please link to less hyperbolic websites - it's one of those 13 things you
won't believe can fit in a car sites

